# VOTING NOW OVER - The Bell Tree People's Choice Awards 2013



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

*VOTING IS NOW OPEN
Don't forget to PM me your votes, otherwise they won't be counted*​
Welcome to this year?s TBT People?s Choice Awards; Simple stuff. Same as the previous 4 years, send me a PM on who you think should win each category.

*Voting will start on the 20th  (at AEDST, I?ll post here when voting starts, anyway), and end at midnight, January 1st, AEDST (results will go up sometime after).*
Reason why I put this up a few days early is due to the swarm of new members due to ACNL, there probably is room for a few more categories, so the time between now and voting time can be used to discuss/create new categories. Any votes sent in before voting time starts will not be counted.

Also the ?Favorite Event? is a new category I thought of (since there have been a lot of staff events this year). For ease of purposes, the events were; Easter, New Leaf Storyboard, New Leaf Home Decorating, Halloween, Thanksgiving (hand turkey), TBT Fair, and I?d assume there is one for Christmas, but please don?t vote for that, because people who vote before Christmas won?t be able to include it as they have yet to experience, but those who choose to vote after Christmas can include it since they participated, so there would be an inconsistency, so please don?t vote for it, providing there is even a Christmas staff event?? (and maybe I may have forgotten one???))

------------------
*Categories:*
-	Funniest Member
-	Most Creative Member
-	Best Username
-	Most Mature
-	Most Active
-	Biggest Animal Crosser
-	Nicest Member
-	Most Missed Member
-	Member of the Year

*New Categories:*
-	Most Helpful Member
-	Favorite Staff Event
------------------

*Rules and Reminders:*
- Please vote via PM. Any votes posted by any other means will not be counted.
- If my inbox is full, simply wait until I get on again, and I?ll empty it out.
- You can vote for yourself, but only once (and only if you think you absolutely deserve it). If for whatever reason(s) you think you should vote for yourself more than once, send me a PM and we?ll discuss it.
- This isn?t limited just to regular members, so of course you can vote for staff members!
- You don?t have to vote for every category, but it?s preferred if you do.
- You can change your votes after you?ve sent them, but please make a new PM and put something in the title like [CHANGED] (or something that distinguishes that you changed your votes) so I can disregard your old votes.
- Troll votes will not be counted (ie; voting a member who doesn?t play Animal Crossing as Biggest Animal Crosser, voting a member who hasn?t been active in years as Most Active, etc?).
- Any other questions, post here.

Archive: 2009, 2010, 2011, (2011 results), 2012, (2012 results).


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 18, 2013)

Since you're rich, are you going to give TBT bells as prizes??


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

probs not but i did consider making signatures for each person which is like '[member] [award]' but then i suck at making sigs so.. you just get my congrats!!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 18, 2013)

Yay I love this^^ I don't even know how I won Nicest member in 2011 since I didn't talk very much =p


----------



## unravel (Dec 18, 2013)

LOL vote me as BEST USERNAME huehuehue


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> probs not but i did consider making signatures for each person which is like '[member] [award]' but then i suck at making sigs so.. you just get my congrats!!



I could make graphics if you want.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

Tina said:


> I could make graphics if you want.



but then i will feel bad


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> but then i will feel bad



Why would you feel bad about that?


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

Tina said:


> Why would you feel bad about that?



b/cos i am making you do work!!


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> b/cos i am making you do work!!



It's fine! I volunteered after all.  It's not like it would take very long to do.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

but you gotta make like 10!!


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> but you gotta make like 10!!



That doesn't take a lot of time.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

i still feel bad tho


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm excoited. <33

People can also just copy the image & put it in their signatures though. :{ People would steal it and it would lose any meaning to it. Congratulations is a nice prize too, plus knowing that you won by popular vote (or votes that you may or may not buy from people - kidding, maybe). 




SockHead said:


> Only losers vote for themselves



Shut up I will still vote for myself :{




Jake. said:


> Some little ****s have just been trolling in their votes;
> ie: most mature member: Lookyhooky (i'm lookin' at you Justin!)





Justin said:


> YOU DON'T KNOW ME!



LOL.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 18, 2013)

Aw, I'm so running for the Most Mature. #KipplaForMostMature!


----------



## Trundle (Dec 18, 2013)

There should be a "Rudest Member of the Year" category. That'd be fun.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 18, 2013)

Who would win that, Trundle? Not sure who would want that award.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

You gonna be using this thread throughout the voting? Cause I've went ahead and stuck it for you.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Who would win that, Trundle? Not sure who would want that award.


I could win it if I tried


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 18, 2013)

I guess so. If someone tried, they could easily win. But it would be so hard to vote.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Who would win that, Trundle? Not sure who would want that award.



Shut up and let me have my own ideas.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

I think some of the newer people are kind of misinterpreting how this awards thing kind of goes. lol


You just vote for the person you think fits the category you're voting for. It's not something you campaign yourself for.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

Trundle said:


> There should be a "Rudest Member of the Year" category. That'd be fun.



I could win it. I keep picking fights with people on various threads.

ALSO I WILL CAMPAIGN IF I WANT TO. BECAUSE I AM ACTIVE.

I WILL MAKE 100 POSTS TODAY IF I HAVE TO PROVE IT TO YOU.

CAPS LOCK.


----------



## Mao (Dec 18, 2013)

YOU SHOULD VOTE ME. BECAUSE A BIRDED POOED ON ME AND I'M NOT EVEN JOKING. i'm joking lol but not about the bird bit. hmm I'll start stalking threads now to see who's probably nicer/better/kinder/funnier than me but whatever xox <3


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2013)

Trundle said:


> There should be a "Rudest Member of the Year" category. That'd be fun.



that's a terrible idea, you jackass.


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 18, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I think some of the newer people are kind of misinterpreting how this awards thing kind of goes. lol
> 
> 
> You just vote for the person you think fits the category you're voting for. It's not something you campaign yourself for.



GALLOWS!! 

Not everyone is already going to win a category like you. :{ Some of us need that extra push and campaign. Plus hash tagging stuff is so sweg / Jake / yolo / fun to do.

#Kayla4NextYearTbtPeopleChoiceAwardsHost {:


----------



## Mao (Dec 18, 2013)

Thunder said:


> that's a terrible idea, you jackass.



There was a sh** load of birds and one pooped on me. beat my pun burrnnn you probably will but whatever


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> GALLOWS!!
> 
> Not everyone is already going to win a category like you. :{ Some of us need that extra push and campaign. Plus hash tagging stuff is so sweg / Jake / yolo / fun to do.
> 
> #Kayla4NextYearTbtPeopleChoiceAwardsHost {:



I think the chances of me getting any of these awards are very slim. lol

and Jake hosts the awards every year, sorry. You'll have to fight him over it.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> There was a sh** load of birds and one pooped on me. beat my pun burrnnn you probably will but whatever



all the puns i can think of are pretty crappy, so i'm just gonna wing it.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 18, 2013)

Thunder said:


> all the puns i can think of are pretty crappy, so i'm just gonna wing it.



Here we go again with all these cheep puns


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm none of these am I? Could I be most serious if that was a thing?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 18, 2013)

I want to campaign just because I'm kind of new still, so people know I'm running if they don't look here. I dunno how many people are planning to look over the thread to see who wants to try and win.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I want to campaign just because I'm kind of new still, so people know I'm running if they don't look here. I dunno how many people are planning to look over the thread to see who wants to try and win.



People should be voting for the person they believe to fit the category, not the person who wants it. =p

It's an awards, not an election.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, but people can only vote for people they have actually seen. That's why. 

I'll stop campaigning, but I'm still aiming for that award.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I'll stop campaigning, but I'm still aiming for that award.



Wait, you were being serious? I thought the #KipplaForMostMature thing was a joke. I even laughed!


----------



## Lauren (Dec 18, 2013)

most swearing member
meanest member
drunkest member


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 18, 2013)

Lauren said:


> most swearing member
> meanest member
> drunkest member



naughtiest member

you win them all {:


----------



## Lauren (Dec 18, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> naughtiest member
> 
> you win them all {:



hhehhehehehehe yay


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Aw, I'm so running for the Most Mature. #KipplaForMostMature!


yes gallows pre much said it, these are awards, not the presidential election



Trundle said:


> There should be a "Rudest Member of the Year" category. That'd be fun.


why? we all know I'f win hands down.

Also voting can start in 12 hours 4 minutes


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 18, 2013)

Lauren said:


> most swearing member
> meanest member
> drunkest member


don't forget highest member

im surprised there isn't a "most annoying member"


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2013)

Probably because something like that is bound to start a fight.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Probably because something like that is bound to start a fight.



And you shouldn't get an award for being annoying, you should get slapped on the head for being annoying.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

no negative or degrading awards ok friends??


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 18, 2013)

it was JOKE teehee im funny see


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2013)

Reizo said:


> it was JOKE teehee im funny see



*slaps*


----------



## Silversea (Dec 18, 2013)

Thunder said:


> *slaps*



You are not being a good role model.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2013)

Silversea said:


> You are not being a good role model.



I didn't think I was much of a role model to begin with, yo.


----------



## Dark (Dec 18, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I didn't think I was much of a role model to begin with, yo.



REKT


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 19, 2013)

Thunder said:


> *slaps*


harder


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2013)

NO SPAMMING


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2013)

ok voting beings in just 4 hours!

you guys sure you don't want to add any more categories??


----------



## Lauren (Dec 19, 2013)

Drunkest member!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2013)

30 minutes left its now or never~~


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2013)

VOTING IS NOW OPEN
waffles you voted like 20 minutes early but thats ok


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

Huehue aight anywa guys vote wisely haha


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Drunkest member!!



pls, only because I'm not at university anymore.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2013)

KarlaKGB gave us mafia.

Vote KarlaKGB Member of the Year 2013!


----------



## reyy (Dec 19, 2013)

GRUMPY CAT WANTS TO WIN ALL AWARDS
[hahahhaha >;3 VOTE FOR ME, MINIONS]


----------



## Mary (Dec 19, 2013)

Trundle said:


> There should be a "Rudest Member of the Year" category. That'd be fun.



*cough* JAAAAAKE!!!! *cough* I said nothing.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2013)

lol I didn't even notice this thread 'till now. I nominate iLoveYou for best user _ever!_ ox



oath2order said:


> I could win it. I keep picking fights with people on various threads.
> 
> ALSO I WILL CAMPAIGN IF I WANT TO. BECAUSE I AM ACTIVE.
> 
> ...


----------



## SockHead (Dec 19, 2013)

SOCKHEAD 4 MEMBER OF THE YEAR YOU KNOW I AM

ILOVEYOU 4 BEST USERNAME YOU KNOW IT IS


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 19, 2013)

There are too many members for me to choose from! But I think my choices were solid^^


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 19, 2013)

I didn't vote for anyone who was campaigning themselves.

Sorry, but you gotta earn my vote.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 19, 2013)

who to vote for... hummm


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 19, 2013)

Tina said:


> It's fine! I volunteered after all.  It's not like it would take very long to do.



Stop trying to get more votes as Most Helpful Member.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm lame and voted for like the same people over and over.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I didn't vote for anyone who was campaigning themselves.
> 
> Sorry, but you gotta earn my vote.



It's an _ironic_ campaign.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> It's an _ironic_ campaign.



He doesn't really _get_ humor like ours


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> It's an _ironic_ campaign.



CAMPAIGN = DISQUALIFICATION

lets be real tho, this aint the presidential election... it just makes you look desperate and annoying and like..?

members vote for who they think should earn the award, not who they feel forced to vote for because someone put it in big ass text in their signature and changed their user title...


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 20, 2013)

i wanna win  -creys4sympathyvote-

- - - Post Merge - - -

im the biggest gleek where is my award for that


----------



## louise23 (Dec 20, 2013)

good luck everyone


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2013)

I voted. Good luck to all.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2013)

just over a week left to vote friends 

I've received a good variety of votes so far!


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 24, 2013)

By most missed member what do you mean?


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2013)

A member who was one the forum but is no longer active but you wish was still here


----------



## Mao (Dec 24, 2013)

who to vote hmm. it would be stupid if I didn't vote for member of the year wouldn't it xD because that's the one I'm not sure on


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2013)

nope, you can vote for whatever ones you want, doesn't matter if you can't ocme up with a member of the year, you cna always add it in later


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 24, 2013)

I think I might vote on this. Well who are the nominees for the TBT People Choice Awards btw?


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 24, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> I think I might vote on this. Well who are the nominees for the TBT People Choice Awards btw?



You have to vote for who you think deserves the award.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 24, 2013)

My votes are in (ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧! Just couldn't think of anyone for Most Creative Member and Biggest Animal Crosser D:


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

I want to confirm something before I send my votes in. Is it necessary to vote someone for all categories, or can I just send in for some? I honestly don't know who to choose for some of the categories. o;


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 24, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I want to confirm something before I send my votes in. Is it necessary to vote someone for all categories, or can I just send in for some? I honestly don't know who to choose for some of the categories. o;



No. I didn't vote for everything either. lol


----------



## Kip (Dec 25, 2013)

Same. I really can't wait to see the results. I've been looking forward to this all year.


----------



## Lassy (Dec 25, 2013)

Jake. said:


> probs not but i did consider making signatures for each person which is like '[member] [award]' but then i suck at making sigs so.. you just get my congrats!!



Hehe, you could buy feathers and give them as prizes


----------



## Minties (Dec 25, 2013)

Going to vote for Jake as most mature. ;o


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2013)

I am voting best username which is.... Grumpy cat!


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2013)

Sej said:


> I am voting best username which is.... Grumpy cat!



yes, ty for PM'ing me your votes!!


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 28, 2013)

Jake. said:


> yes, ty for PM'ing me your votes!!



LOL! I love your new signature.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 28, 2013)

owww, exciting stuffs xD


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Dec 28, 2013)

Can we vote for old members that aren't around anymore? In which case, I vote for Bulerias, Tyler, ƒish, oh, and that Mino dude who still hangs around here. I don't really know what categories they're in, I just want to vote for them. Okay?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 28, 2013)

I voted for ILoveYou for Best Username and Jake for Member of the Year.


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 29, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I voted for ILoveYou for Best Username and Jake for Member of the Year.



what if she doesn't love you


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 29, 2013)

hamu4mostswag


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

KarlaKGB - member of the year for giving us mafia.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2013)

31 hours left to vote friends!!


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh god I can't decide who to vote for X_x


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2013)

just under 19 hours left to vote my friends


----------



## emeraldfox (Dec 30, 2013)

Woop this is cool !~


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2013)

just under 10 hours left my friends!!


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 30, 2013)

Catfish clearly has the best username. I don't think you all took the time to look through the entire member list before casting your votes. Tsk. Tsk.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Catfish clearly has the best username. I don't think you all took the time to look through the entire member list before casting your votes. Tsk. Tsk.



you obviously didn't look through the members list very well then 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?15419-DerpityDerp123
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?10096-dog-disease-news
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?113-Pie_Or_Die
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?19888-poopsoup
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?21418-Poop-feast420
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?22398-porno
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?29569-ummm489
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?18986-User
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?9184-Username
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?6126-yourlaptop


THERES A MEMBER CALLED PORNO HOLY **** IM DYING


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> you obviously didn't look through the members list very well then
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?15419-DerpityDerp123
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?10096-dog-disease-news
> ...



THAT'S FREAKING AMAZING.


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok, voting has "officially" ended, though if I have any votes in my inbox when I wake up in the morning, I'll accept them. But after that, NOPE.
I'll post when I wake up and then results will probably be posted a day or so afterwards.

Hope you all had fun!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2013)

ok i feel asleep for like 5 minutes so yea. No more votes will be accepted.
Results will be up later


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new yaaaar


----------

